# Logo vektorisieren



## Mech (11. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Ich hab da ein Problem. Ein Bekannter hat sich ein Logo erstellen lassen und er möchte dieses auf verschiedene Einladungen usw. drucken. 
Das Logo ist im *.jpeg Format. Ich habe es zum Beispiel in Adobe InDesign eingefügt um eine Einladung zu erstellen. Doch die Kanten haben das bekannte Treppenmuster und das ganze sieht verdammt pixelig aus. 
Daher wollte ich Euch fragen was man da machen um einen sauberes Druckergebnisses des Logo zu erreichen. Weiters hat das Logo einen weißen Hintergrund. Doch es sollte transparent sein, da der Druck meistens auf ein leicht rosa Papier erfolgt. 

Bitte um Eure Profihilfe! Vielleicht mit ein Paar Schritten das ganze erklärt, damit ein Bildbearbeitungs Dummie wie ich das auch nachvollziehen kann.

Mfg
Mech

Ps: Habe das Logo angehängt!


----------



## Fey (11. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

find ich schon komisch, dass ein Logo nur im JPEG-Format vorliegt, aber nun gut, ist nunmal so.

Aaaalso, wenn er sich das Logo hat erstellen lassen, bei der Agentur nach der Vektorvorlage fragen. Wenn nicht, dann würd ich folgendermaßen vorgehen.

In Freehand, Illustrator oder ein ähnliches Grafik-Programm einladen, Ebene fixieren und dann drauflos malen. Auch da hat man wieder mehrere Möglichkeiten. Hat man die Schriftart zur Hand ist es relativ einfach, wenn nicht, wird es kniffliger. Dann müsste man nämlich mit dem Zeichenwerkzeug alle Linien und Kurven nachzeichnen.

Es gibt zwar - in Freehand, Illustrator weiß ich jetzt nicht - die Funktion, ein Bild nachzeichnen zu lassen. Allerdings lassen die Ergebnisse sehr zu wünschen übrig.

Liebe Grüße,
Melanie


----------



## Mech (11. Januar 2004)

*Danke*

Hallo Melanie!

Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort! Ich hoffe, dass das Logo im Vektorformat noch irgendwo vorliegt. Ich weiß zwar nicht genau wo er sich das Logo erstellen hat lassen, aber werde Ihn heute abend noch kontaktieren! 

Zuerst probier ich mal Deine Tipps!

Mfg
Florian alias Mech


----------



## Fey (11. Januar 2004)

Hallo Mech,

bitte bitte. Immer wieder gerne. Also ein Logo sollte man immer im Vektorformat erstellen. Alles andere ist für meine Begriffe ziemlich unsinnig. Aber egal, jedem das seine.

Hab mir das Logo grad mal angeschaut, dürfte eigentlich nicht zu schwer sein. Wenn du Probleme hast, einfach nochmal Bescheid geben.

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## Mech (12. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

Muss mich erstmal in den Illustrator einarbeiten und schauen ob ich das hinbringe. Vielleicht weisst du ja welche Schriftart es sein könnte ?

Aber hab dem Besitzer schon mal Bescheid gegeben wegen des Logos und er wird schauen das er das Vektorlogo auftreibt.

Danke dass ich mich bei Problemen an Dich wenden kann!

Mfg
Mech


----------



## Fey (12. Januar 2004)

Hallo Mech,

also darin bin ich richtig mies. Ich versteh es nicht, wie Menschen nur eine Schriftart sehen brauchen und sagen können, welche es ist. Ich probiere meistens ein wenig rum, welche der am nächsten kommt. Es muss ja noch nicht einmal zu 100% die gleiche sein. Wenn du eine gefunden hast, die der ziemlich ähnelt, kann man diese ja in Pfade umwandeln und ein wenig nacharbeiten.

Liebe Grüße,
Melanie


----------



## Crash_Davis (12. Januar 2004)

Hey, 

probier doch mal mit Streamline das Logo in Pfade zu wandeln. 
Klappt nicht immer so gut, weil manche Vorlagen das nicht zulassen, aber ist meist recht hilfreich wenn man sich unnötig arbeit ersparen will. 

Gruß

rico


----------



## berlinstaff (26. Januar 2004)

*ich*

Wenn du vielleicht Corel Draw haben solltest und das Logo also jpg oder so ist dann gibt es im diesem Prog noch ein zusatz Prog das nennt sich Corel Trace und dort kannst du es ganz einfach umwandeln mann muß zwar ein wenig probieren bis es die richtige Auflösung hat aber es geht recht gut


----------



## dwsklee (25. März 2004)

*Vektor vom Logo*

Wenn immer noch Interesse besteht dieses Logo als Vektor zu haben können Sie es mir schicken und ich werde es für Sie als Vektor ablegen

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Stephan


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (26. März 2004)

Hi,
ähm mal sone Frage zwischendrinnen kann es nicht sein das das Logo im Layoutprogramm verpixelt ist weil es nur eine Vorschau ist?
Ich würde das mal nachprüfen notfalls auch mit einem Ausdruck!


----------



## Fey (26. März 2004)

Hallo,

mit Sicherheit kann es auch daran liegen. Allerdings sollte ein Logo immer im Vektorformat vorliegen, wegen der Verwendung. Besser sich einmal die Arbeit machen, als jedesmal fluchen.

Zumal es eine 72dpi-Datei ist. Für den Druck nicht wirklich geeignet.

Gruß,
Melanie


----------

